
Ionicons – Free and beautiful icons, MIT licensed - yesimahuman
http://ionicons.com/
======
yesimahuman
So looks like we got hit with a perfect storm of Github going down for the
archive download, and the icons not loading on Firefox. Working on fixing the
second one, but the repo with all the icons is here:
[https://github.com/driftyco/ionicons](https://github.com/driftyco/ionicons)

~~~
yesimahuman
Okay, the firefox issue was fixed and github is back. For those curious, looks
like one of our new icons was not processed correctly by icomoon and ruined
the whole font file. Lesson learned.

So, if you got the v1.2 version, download the new 1.2.2 version instead :)

------
slg
It seems a little dangerous to include logos for various companies. I could
see the likes of Reddit and Y Combinator turning a blind eye, but would we
expect the same from Google, Microsoft, and Apple? I am no legal expert, but
wouldn't those icons present a long term problem if this project were to truly
become successful?

~~~
baddox
Don't many of these companies have specific terms on how their logos should be
used on external sites to represent things like platform-specific apps? I'm
not sure if custom-made fonts would be included in those terms, but I know
these companies aren't dead set against there being _no_ external usage.

~~~
alrs
"not dead set against .. no" is awfully hard to parse.

~~~
baddox
I don't think so. I can't really invert the "not dead set" part.

------
Samuel_Michon
I love it and I’ll be using it, thanks. Previous similar sets of icons I found
didn’t include all of the icons I needed. The main ones I need are: email,
home, share, arrows, checkmark, cross, help, love, and link.

I’m thrilled that this collection doesn’t only include the old iOS ‘share’
button, but also the new iOS 7 style button.

I also like that you not only included an icon webfont for all the symbols,
but also SVG files for all of the icons.

NB: Just an idea: on the website, it’d be nice if you‘d have hover tooltips
for the icons that would show the description. (it took me a while to find out
I had to click on the icon to see the description – to me, clicking means I
will download the icon)

------
pplante
these icons look great. really nice work.

it seems the css for them suffers from the same glob css selectors which font-
awesome switched away from in 4.x. im not entirely sure if this is really that
big of an issue as people made it out to be. i wonder if ionicons will switch
in the future?

here is the font awesome issue: [https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/568](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/568)

~~~
yesimahuman
Good point, we should tweak that. Made a GH issue for it
[https://github.com/driftyco/ionicons/issues/7](https://github.com/driftyco/ionicons/issues/7)

------
castis
The ones I can see are great! I know I'm most likely not your target market
but I'd want to know.
[http://i.imgur.com/T661sDN.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/T661sDN.jpg) FF 24 -
ubuntu 12.04

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I don’t want to come across as gloating, but just to add a data point: Chrome
30 on OS X 10.9 works fine. I’m toying around with the icons right now.

------
rfrey
Lovely, thanks.

I have to feel like it's the end of an era when new icon sets don't include a
floppy disk, though. :`/

~~~
joshschreuder
Isn't it still a valid icon to indicate saving though? Is there another better
representation of saving?

~~~
lotyrin
What is saving these days aside from "We've bizarrely held your changes since
the last time you clicked this button shaped like an antiquity aside just in
case you wanted to risk losing them all by navigating away."?

~~~
jeorgun
What's git-commit aside from "We've bizarrely held your changes since the last
time you ran this command via an antiquated interface just in case you wanted
to risk losing them all by accidentally running rm in the wrong directory?"

Being able to screw around with things without fear of recovering not being
able to recover your original content isn't an outdated concept.

------
ris
Oh look another page full of unicode placeholder symbols.

When did the web become a place that is hostile to people who want to choose
the fonts they read things in?

~~~
yesimahuman
What? Not sure what you mean. The fonts use unicode characters for the icons
like any other icon font. Anything we could do to make it more friendly?

~~~
ris
My point is just that icon fonts are fundamentally broken.

------
welder
Why are you creating your own instead of adding to FontAwesome?

[http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/icons/](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icons/)

~~~
snarkyturtle
Probably because they're creating their own mobile framework and want to stand
out a bit and not be cookie-cutter.

------
nickpresta
Unfortunately, the icons look terrible on my Windows machine:
[http://i.imgur.com/WeTwez6.png](http://i.imgur.com/WeTwez6.png) (for example)

Windows 7, Chrome 31.0.1650.34 beta-m.

~~~
arunitc
That's a Chrome bug -
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=137692](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=137692)
\- been pending for over a year now

~~~
yesimahuman
Yea, I see the same on GitHub's icons. Not sure this is something we can do
anything about at this point.

------
mfer
Unfortunately, it fails to display in Firefox for me on either a Mac or Linux.
Works in Chrome though.

~~~
yesimahuman
Ah! Good catch, we will fix that right away.

~~~
yesimahuman
Fixed!

------
abstractmatter
Great Package… You have to submit ionicons to be listed in icomoon!

Because I don't know your experience with Icons Fonts but I only use around
10% of the icons and there is _always_ some icons missing…

For those who don't use IcoMoon, It allows you to build custom fonts picking
in different packages (Font Awesome, Entypo, Iconic, …), adding your own icons
uploading svg file (e.g. your logo).

------
iambateman
This looks like a great complement to Font Awesome. Bless you for including a
Cheatsheet in the download. These look great!

As an aside, I wish there was a way to search these icons sets by idea. So
"Money" returns icon-ios7-pricetag and icon-social-bitcoin. (obviously I can
cmd+F to look for the exact name).

~~~
yesimahuman
Did you try that exact search? It works just as you described :) We tried to
make sure you could search by generic concepts rather than just the text in
the class names.

------
_greim_

        [class*="icon-"]
    

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this bad for performance?

~~~
yesimahuman
Yea, we're on it :)
[https://github.com/driftyco/ionicons/issues/7](https://github.com/driftyco/ionicons/issues/7)

------
kenrikm
Icon fonts are awesome, thanks for taking the time to create these. For those
interested I have a post/example project on my blog on how to use them in
iOS6+. [http://kenrikmarch.com/posts/4](http://kenrikmarch.com/posts/4)

------
electic
It would be nice if people would contribute to Font Awesome instead of
creating whole new sets.

~~~
DanBC
What licence is FA under?

~~~
aperrien
Looks like MIT, mostly:

[http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/license/](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/license/)

------
Bahamut
I like these icons, but one suggestion - can you put a link to the GitHub repo
at the top of the ionicon page? It should be much more accessible than at the
bottom.

Edit: Oh, and register this on Bower!

Edit #2: And maybe LESS and SASS support please? :)

------
jankins
this is excellent, here it is for use in iOS projects:
[https://github.com/TapTemplate/ionicons-
iOS](https://github.com/TapTemplate/ionicons-iOS)

------
username42
What is missing the most for my usage is all the symbols related to
aeronautical domain (VOR, DME, TACAN, airport, beacon, ...). Something like
[http://www.eei.cena.fr/products/fonts/glyphes/orly-
symbol1.g...](http://www.eei.cena.fr/products/fonts/glyphes/orly-symbol1.gif)
but in beautiful vector font.

~~~
yesimahuman
That would be cool. I'm the only aviation nut in the group and I'm not the one
designing the icons, so I don't know if it would happen, but we'll see :)

------
samdunne
When I hover over anything in Safari it disappears.
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/7j32ek1lmb0l6zd/Screenshot%202013-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7j32ek1lmb0l6zd/Screenshot%202013-10-29%2022.27.21.png)

Doesn't load in Firefox or any mobile browser I have on iOS (Chrome, Mobile
Safari & Dolphin)

------
DonGateley
Monochrome and flat. How much more ucking fugly anything could be I can't
imagine.

------
themodelplumber
So Ionic is big on AngularJS...is AngularJS pretty hard to learn? It seems
complicated. Say if my only framework experience was a few blogs with Python
and PHP frameworks plus some average JS & jQuery experience.

~~~
yesimahuman
IMO the hardest thing with Angular is not knowing the _way_ to do things.
Hopefully our examples and recommended practices will help a lot with that.

------
adamdbradley
Ben also wrote a great post describing how he built Ionicons:
[http://ionicframework.com/blog/building-
ionicons/](http://ionicframework.com/blog/building-ionicons/)

------
azsxdcfv
Lol, thought at first that is ui8 icons [http://ui8.net/ui-
icons](http://ui8.net/ui-icons) become MIT, looks same.

------
willchilcutt
Is it just me or is the .ttf missing some of the icons? When I open the font
in Font Book on my mac there are only a small fraction of the icons showing.

~~~
yesimahuman
Hmm. We had some issues today so we are going through each icon and making
sure everything is good and then going to rebuild the font files.

------
ehutch79
The icons look good and all.

But it's frustrating to see another icon webfont with the same (small)
selection of icons as every other free icon webfont.

~~~
yesimahuman
Any ideas on things we could add? Feel free to make a note here:
[https://github.com/driftyco/ionicons/issues?state=open](https://github.com/driftyco/ionicons/issues?state=open)

------
antrix
Why doesn't Pinboard get any love in any of these icon fonts? If they did, I'd
switch from images to fonts for my personal site.

------
alexgaribay
These are really beautiful! Awesome set of icons!

------
Rampoina
I just see kanji's and a some arabic characters. I checked and firefox is set
to allow pages to use their fonts.

~~~
yesimahuman
Fixed, sorry about that!

~~~
Rampoina
Now it works, thank you!

Nice icons.

------
mixmastamyk
Many of these are already unicode characters. Do the fonts of these icon sets
use the corresponding characters?

------
rohitv
A bit curious about the Ionic Framework, what are the advantages when compared
with jQuery Mobile?

------
tambourine_man
They look great, but the page is crashing mobile Safari (4s iOS 7) after a bit
of scrolling.

------
chmars
I'm missing emoticons … ;)

------
Oculus
Some of these are very nice, will definitely use them in my next project,
thanks!

------
i386
Would they scale up ok if I were to use them for Mac OS X apps?

~~~
yesimahuman
Yea, they would work just fine. They look best at 16px, 32px, 48px, 64px, etc.
font size.

------
lobo_tuerto
Too bad there is no text below the icons for fast searching.

~~~
yesimahuman
If you search any term in the box related to the icons, they will filter. Like
"money" shows various money related icons.

------
Sam121
Cool work got all social media icons one place. Thanks

------
JoelAnair
Really nice icons. Thanks for sharing.

------
yOutely
Monotone icons can never be beautiful.

~~~
rohitv
Simple CSS tricks allow you to change the color of icon fonts easily
[http://css-tricks.com/examples/IconFont/](http://css-
tricks.com/examples/IconFont/)

